
Get Started with GPU Compute on the Web - feross
https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2019/08/get-started-with-gpu-compute-on-the-web
======
billconan
> Think of this adapter as the graphics card. Once you have the GPU adapter,
> call adapter.requestDevice() to get a promise that will resolve with a GPU
> device

what's the difference between a gpu adapter and a gpu device?

